# Pronto IR codes for ViP622?



## kyleki (Mar 9, 2006)

I just had my 622 installed last Saturday and am now ready to integrate it into my ProntoNG remote. Before I go through all the trouble of learning every IR function from remote 1, I figured I'd ask if anyone's already gone through the trouble and would be willing to share. 

I've already checked remotecentral and I can't find any reference to the 622 at all. Does anyone know if I can use learned IR codes from a 942, 921, or 625? There seems to be a few of these config files listed on remotecentral, but I'm not sure if they're compatible.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

My understanding is the 942 and 921 codes should work. Not sure about the descrete. I would give the 942 a try first.


----------



## jrfuda (Jan 21, 2005)

I don't use a pronto, but I use a Home Theater Master MX700 and learned everything rather quickly, including the discrete power commands.

After I did all the learning, I discovered that the remote from my 522 and 322 also worked for it (less the DVR functions on the 322, since it has none) meaning, as Ron said, the old Pronto codes should work.. HOWEVER, most "stock" codes are for "Channel 1," so if you're using your remote on something other than channel 1, you'll have to learn them from the original remote.

Perosnally, I've always preferred learning vs downloading, unless it was a command I just didn't have a remote for.

By the way, here's the info on how to get the discrete power commands out of the 622's remote:

oops!

OK, since I don't have URL posting privelages yet, here's a cut and paste of the same:
*Discrete Power On/Off*
Some after-market, universal remote controls need two discrete buttons for Power On and Power Off. Because the remote does not have two free buttons, this feature had to be implemented using a sequence of buttons.

- Press and hold the SAT button at the top of the remote until all mode button backlights illuminate (about 3 seconds), then release. 
- While the SAT mode light blinks, press and release the large satellite Power button. 
- Press Volume Up for discrete power on. Press Volume Down for discrete power off. 
- Press the Select button to exit.

The original info's at the tech portal. I'll come back and post a URL when I get my 5th post


----------



## kyleki (Mar 9, 2006)

Thank you very much. I'll give the 942 codes a try since I haven't changed the channel of my TV1 remote from its default. If I have problems with it, I guess I'll just have to learn them on my own and post my results. I figure, if I'm going to go through all the trouble of doing this, there must be others that could benefit from my efforts. 

Until then, if anyone else beats me to the punch learning their 622's IR codes, I'm sure there are others who would also be grateful if they were shared.


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> My understanding is the 942 and 921 codes should work.


They do, indeed. I have a pronto, and when upgraded from a 942 to a 622 I didn't change a thing in the pronto. Works like a charm!


----------



## kyleki (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's my pcf file that includes the learned ViP622 codes. I hope this is helpful to others. Enjoy!


----------



## SteveW (Jun 27, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is a remote code for the "mode" button?


----------



## sjm992 (Jan 14, 2004)

My 921 codes did not work on the 622. Relearning them all took about 15 mins but I would be happy to post my pronto config if requested.


----------

